# Please Identify



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

I am new to the SW world and just cycling my 1st tank.

Last night I noticed these on a piece of Live Rock in the tank.

























Are they good / bad / indifferent?
I like the looks of them but just don't know...

Thanks


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

More information.

They are out night and day.

Tank is at 79 deg F
Salinilty 1.025
Phosphates 0.25
Kh 7 / 125ppm (low as of last nigh WC happening today)
Ca 460ppm
Nitrates 0

will add Ph shortly


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

They look like a species of star polyps.


----------



## upster (Apr 21, 2010)

+1

I wouldn't be concerned. You might want to isolate the rock so it won't spread to other rocks as it grows. I have my GSP rock on the sand by itself.


----------



## BC Mosaic (Apr 25, 2010)

Anthelia...


----------

